# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΦΩΤΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μου ζητησαν να κοιταψω ενα φωτιστικό ασφαλείας , η επαναφαρτιζόμενη 6v μπαταρία του  ειχε δώσει ότι ήταν να δώσει και δεν επαναφόρτιζεται πια , έτσι έβαλα μια μπαταρια πλακέ 9v δουλεύει σαν φακός τουλάχιστον, ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ : διαρκεια ζωης των λαμπτήρων φθορισμού φθίνει λόγω μεγαλύτερης τασης ;Με την (επισκέυή) δεν είχα βγαλει το καλώδιο τροφοδοσιας ac και μπήκε στο ρευμα , θα μπορουσε να έχει γίνει καποιο ατυχημα ; θα είχαμε αντιστροφή ρεύματος απο μπαταρία προς το δικτυο εφόσον ταση πλακέ μπαταρίας είναι 9v  και ταση που έδινε το φωτιστικό στην επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρια ήταν γύρω στα 7v;

----------


## sofosal

.....δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ...αντιστροφής ρεύματος..
....απλά δεν μπορείς να βάζεις μια απλή μπαταρία στην φόρτιση αν δεν είναι επαναφορτιζόμενη,
αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς της δίνεις μικρότερη τάση από όσο αυτή έχει , άρα δεν θα περάσει ρεύμα προς την μπαταρία έως ότου αυτή πέσει κάτω από τα 7 βολτ του τροφοδοτικού..

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (03-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ωραία , όσο αφορά την διαρκεια ζωης τον λαμπτηρων ;εφόσον τροφοδοτω με μεγαλύτερη τάση ; θα έχω κ περισσοτερη ενταση φωτισμού;

----------


## her

Η 9v μπαταρία δεν θα σου κρατήσει σχεδόν καθόλου. Δεν μπορεί να σου παρέχει τα mA που έχει η παλαιά μπαταρία. Επίσης επειδή η μπαταρία δεν είναι επαναφορτιζόμενη είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟ λάθος να αντικαταστήσεις μια επαναφορτιζόμενη. Στην προκειμένη φάση η ζωή της λάμπας έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα.

----------

ezizu (04-02-16), goulf (04-02-16)

----------


## ezizu

Είναι γενικός κανόνας ότι:
 σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή, που χρησιμοποιεί επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία (η οποία έχει χαλάσει), *δεν πρέπει να γίνεται  αντικατάσταση της επαναφορτιζόμενης μπαταρίας της, με μη επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία* .

Η αντικατάσταση της παλιάς (επαναφορτιζόμενης) μπαταρίας, θα πρέπει  να γίνεται με νέα (επαναφορτιζόμενη) μπαταρία ίδιου τύπου ή αντίστοιχου (δεν αναφέρομαι βέβαια μόνο στην τάση της μπαταρίας), κατάλληλου όμως για τον φορτιστή που έχει η συσκευή (συνήθως στο manual της συσκευής, αναγράφεται αν η συσκευή μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με διαφορετικού τύπου επεναφορτιζόμενη/ες μπαταρία/ες). 
Επίσης, σωστό είναι, σε περίπτωση αντικατάσταση επαναφορτιζόμενης μπαταρίας σε κάποια συσκευή, να γίνεται και ένας προληπτικός-τυπικός έλεγχος, στο κύκλωμα του φορτιστή της.

----------


## manolo

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Σήφης! Αν είσαι τεχνικός Παναγιώτη γιατί δεν ρίχνει μια ματιά στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης;; Σε αυτά τα φώτα ασφαλείας όλα τα κυκλώματα φόρτισης της μπαταρίας έχουν ένα κυκλωματάκι ασφαλείας που έχει συνήθως κάποια δίοδο Zener και μια βαττική αντίσταση (τουβλάκι). Πιθανώς να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει η Zener...

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (04-02-16)

----------


## sofosal

.....στο θέμα της λάμπας φθορίου που ρωτάει ο φίλος έχω να πω: στα φωτιστικά ασφαλείας οι λάμπες φθορίου
τροφοδοτούνται από ένα κύκλωμα inverter, που τροφοδοτείται από την μπαταρία και παράγει εναλλασσόμενη τάση ικανή να την ανάψει.

.....αυτές οι λάμπες σε τέτοια φωτιστικά που εννοείται θα ανάψουν για λίγο σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος,
δεν έχουν στην πράξη μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής, κάτι που εξαρτάται απόλυτα και από το πόσο ποιοτικό είναι το κύκλωμα που την τροφοδοτεί.

....αν τώρα  χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος πηγή μεγαλύτερης τάσης  για να τροφοδοτήσει μια τέτοια λάμπα, -το ρωτάει ο φίλος- 
η λάμπα θα ανάψει στο μέγιστο που μπορεί και θα καεί ανάλογα πιο γρήγορα.(εφόσον βέβαια είναι μέσα στα όρια που αντέχει το κύκλωμα
τροφοδοσίας του και δεν καεί εκείνο).

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (04-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Σήφης! Αν είσαι τεχνικός Παναγιώτη γιατί δεν ρίχνει μια ματιά στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης;; Σε αυτά τα φώτα ασφαλείας όλα τα κυκλώματα φόρτισης της μπαταρίας έχουν ένα κυκλωματάκι ασφαλείας που έχει συνήθως κάποια δίοδο Zener και μια βαττική αντίσταση (τουβλάκι). Πιθανώς να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει η Zener...


Δεν ειμαι τεχνικος απλά διαβαζω πολύ κ με συζητησεις- καθοδηγησεις του φόρουμ κ τόλμη φτιαχνω πολλα πραγματα, αλλά απο ηλεκτρονικά δεν ξερω πολλά

----------


## manolo

Αν ξέρεις να αναγνωρίζεις τα εξαρτήματα και μπορείς να τα μετρήσεις και να αναγνωρίζεις αν είναι ΟΚ ή όχι, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη επισκευή. Εντόπισε το κύκλωμα προστασίας της μπαταρίας που αναφέρω πιο πάνω και μέτρα σε πρώτη φάση το διοδάκι zener (σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχει αυτό) και τη βαττική αντίσταση (αυτή δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι υπάρχει, εξαρτάται τη κατασκευή).

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Θα το κανω αυριο. Αυτο γινεται για ναδουμε αν υπαρχει προβλημα στην τροφοδοσια της μπαταριας    κ υπαρχει ακομα ζωη στην επαναφορτιζομενη; σκεφτηκα να βαλω καινουργια επαν/νη αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν αξιζει τον κοπο καθως οι λαμπες δειχνουν πια (κουρασμενες)όπως προείπε   κ ο αποστόλης κ το κοστος αγορας φωτιστικου είναι μικρό

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Σήφης! Αν είσαι τεχνικός Παναγιώτη γιατί δεν ρίχνει μια ματιά στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης;; Σε αυτά τα φώτα ασφαλείας όλα τα κυκλώματα φόρτισης της μπαταρίας έχουν ένα κυκλωματάκι ασφαλείας που έχει συνήθως κάποια δίοδο Zener και μια βαττική αντίσταση (τουβλάκι). Πιθανώς να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει η Zener...



  Η βατική αντισταση είναι το μεγάλο καφέ εξάρτημα κ η ζενερ διπλα της ορθια πορτοκαλί κ καφέ που μοιαζει με αντισταση ; εβαλα την πριζα στα 230v και στην εξοδο μου βγάζει 8.1 dc για να φορτισει επαναφορτιζόμενη ,  οπότε καλώς νεα μπαταρία χρειαζεται. ερώτηση για να μαθαινω κ κατι νέο τα εξαρτήματα δεν πρεπει να τα ξεκολλησω απο πλακέτα για να μετρήσω συνέχεια(ohm);  παντως μετρώντας συνεχεια στην ζενερ , χτυπαει μπαζερ στην αρχη και μετα παυει.

----------


## manolo

Η ζενερ είναι η όρθια πορτοκαλί με τη μαύρη ταινία στο ένα άκρο. Το μεγάλο εξάρτημα δεν νομίζω να είναι αντίσταση αλλά πυκνωτής.  Δεν βοηθάει η γωνία που εχεις τραβήξει τη φωτο. Απομ΄νωσε τη πλακέτα και φωτογράφησε την κάθετα κανονικά. Αν έχειςε πολύμετρο που μετράει διόδους μέτρα τη ζενερ σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του πολυμέτρου σου. Μπορείς βέβαια να την ξεκολλήσεις (το ένα άκρο μόνο αρκεί), και να μετρήσεις αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη.

----------


## JOUN

Λογικα τον ρολο της βατικης αντιστασης τον παιζει ο πυκνωτης αυτος λογω της αντιστασης που εχει στο εναλλασομενο..Προτιμαται σε τετοια κυκλωματα επειδη εχει πολυ μικροτερες απωλειες.

----------

FILMAN (15-02-16)

----------


## sofosal

....αφού το πρόβλημά σου είναι η μπαταρία (που έφαγε τα ψωμιά της) γιατί δεν την αντικαθιστάς με μια καινούρια;;

Η/ θες απλά να μάθεις πως λειτουργεί το σύστημα;
αν είναι αυτό μάθε: το όλο σύστημα διαθέτει ένα τροφοδοτικό από τα 230 βολτ στα 7 για να φορτίζει η 6βολτη μπαταρία.
αυτό το τροφοδοτικό κατεβάζει την τάση, τα 230 βολτ , αφού τα ανορθώσει με μια γέφυρα, μέσω ενός πυκνωτού στα 7 βολτ.
λίγα τα μιλιαμπέρ που μπορούν να περάσουν μέσα από τον πυκνωτή, 20 -30 , (στην περίπτωσή σου) το πολύ 100 με μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή.

η χαμηλή τάση μετά τον πυκνωτή φιλτράρεται με ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή και ελέγχεται για την μέγιστη με ένα ζένερ...

κατόπιν φορτίζει την μπαταρία (κάμποσες ώρες ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος φόρτισης).

το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα είναι ο "αισθητήρας" έληψης τάσης στο τροφοδοτικό και το inverter που τροφοδοτεί μόνο τότε και μόνο από την μπαταρία την λάμπα.....

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Με πήρες χαμπάρι φιλε Απόστολε θα αντικαταστήσω την μπαταρία αν κ νομίζω οτι δεν αξιζει τον κόπο ,  κόστος αγοράς είναι πολύ μικρο. Λίγο θα ήθελα να μάθω πως ελέγχω κ μετράω τα εξαρτήματα πάνω σε μια πλακέτα ,  ξεκολλάω κάποια από αυτά κτλ

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πήρα νέα επαναφορτιζόμενη 6v με 4.5 Ah αντί 1.6Αh η παλιά δουλεύει κανονικά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια αλλά κ για το μάθημα😊

----------

